
Ask HN: Anyone from the Toronto area looking to cofound a venture? - soheilsalehian
Hey all,<p>I just moved to the Toronto area and have started a venture full time with some pre-seed funding. Would love to meet for good old networking and possible collaboration opportunities.<p>Cheers!<p>Soheil
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Where did you move from? I used to live in Toronto but don't currently -
starting a business is probably a good idea there, employment opportunities
are not as great as big cities in the US / Europe IMO.

~~~
soheilsalehian
I moved from Austin, TX. Toronto is a great town with lots of energy, looking
for like-minded HNers to network in the area. Re: employment, for sure, I was
shocked to learn about the developer salaries here.

~~~
O_H_E
Are developer salaries relatively low ???

~~~
redmaple
yes

~~~
O_H_E
What about other areas in Canada? Would you recommend a certain place? I am a
17yo Canadian citizen, but currently not living there. I would like to move
back to a university or a "programming" related job after college.

